# Frankenstein Lives!! Jet 1014 Extended



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been meaning to get back to segmented turning for a while now. I had bought some open segmented jigs a couple of years ago but they have been sitting idle for a while. In preparation to start segmented turning again I bought some of the Wedgies from Segeasy.com. I got the Wedgies in the mail yesterday and got started. 

I already had a segmented cutting sled but always had issues with the accuracy. I built the Wedgie sled today and cut a 12" test ring out of some oak I had lying around. The segment ring turned out perfect. The picture is below. My old sled was never accurate enough to cut my segments and then glue up. I had to glue up half a ring and use another jig to square the ends on the table saw. That meant gluing up half a ring, squaring, then gluing up the second half. All that took too much time so I decided to try the Wedgies. 

I need to create the stop tomorrow and I will be ready to make some bowls and vases. I also have the Segmented Project Planner software and really like using it. I have the ring Stomper for a while and will get that set up as well. I bought the centering jig for the stonper that looks like a longsworth chuck. 

I am excited to get back to the segmented turning. I really like the look of segmented turning and have a lot of kiln dried lumber to use. You can only make so many green bowls. You have to turn them and wait a year or so before you can finish them. I really like the technical aspects of the segmented using the software and then turning.

There is a very good video on youtube about building the sled. The segeasy.com site also has some video about using the wedgies and open segmented jigs. Also the woodturnerpro.com site has the stomper gear.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Guy I think you forgot to attach pictures, we like pictures. 

I had some time a year or so ago and made a sled but then got busy with customer projects and never got a chance to add the runner and use the sled. Looks like you will beat me to it. I'd love to see some pictures of a project as you build the blank and then turn the project. Then more pictures of the finished project.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry but my computer has a mind of its own. The post was supposed to day "Segmented Turning, Wedgies and Sleds" but it changed to a previous post and I tried to edit but something was wrong with my computer or the internet connection. 

Here are the pictures.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That ring looks really good. Keep us posted on the progress of your turning project.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> That ring looks really good. Keep us posted on the progress of your turning project.



Mike, he must be having problems. I would like to learn more.


----------



## jvanbrecht (Dec 22, 2008)

gdonham1 said:


> Sorry but my computer has a mind of its own. The post was supposed to day "Segmented Turning, *Wedgies* and Sleds" but it changed to a previous post and I tried to edit but something was wrong with my computer or the internet connection.
> 
> Here are the pictures.


Wedgies... heh.. the 5 year old in me approves


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

You need to move up in age a little bit to 15, Beavis and Butthead style

hehehehehehehehe Fire Fire hehehehehe, shutup buttmunch!

I love Beavis and Butthead. They are in us all. I find myself repeating duety when I hear the word duty on TV.

I am 64 years old but I still act 15 sometimes. Base humor is really funny to me.

hehehehehehehehe Fire Fire hehehehehe, shutup buttmunch!

Admittedly I snicker when I hear "Wedgies" on the videos for the product. I just cannot help my self.

I will soon start some segmented projects. I am trying to finish a lathe stand made of oak. I got it sealed and first coat of poly on it today.


----------

